# Ice on a gravel road



## TerrForms (Dec 9, 2005)

I plow this subdivison gravel road 1/2 mile long by 26ft. wide. In trying to save money, they only want it plowed with 3" trigger. This last week we had 3 days of snow of about 1-2 inches. Total accumulation about 3-4inches. Then it rains for the entire day and we have slush. Of course they don't want it plowed off because it will melt. (sure it will,it's going to be 15 at night) Now today, wednesday they call because they have 4-5inch ruts in the road soild ice. I tell them I have to put down salt to get to the base to use my front loader to pry the ice off. Oh we don't want to spend the money for salt! I can't think of any other way to get the ice off with out using a d9cat. These people are starting to drive me crazy. I can't even plow the road with my truck if it snows. I'll get stuck in the ruts. Any ideas???
Thanks
John


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

if it were me i would stick to hard surface jobs that have a "jaybrown" trigger....(they get plowed when they need plowed)


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

TerrForms;671368 said:


> I plow this subdivison gravel road 1/2 mile long by 26ft. wide. In trying to save money, they only want it plowed with 3" trigger. This last week we had 3 days of snow of about 1-2 inches. Total accumulation about 3-4inches. Then it rains for the entire day and we have slush. Of course they don't want it plowed off because it will melt. (sure it will,it's going to be 15 at night) Now today, wednesday they call because they have 4-5inch ruts in the road soild ice. I tell them I have to put down salt to get to the base to use my front loader to pry the ice off. Oh we don't want to spend the money for salt! I can't think of any other way to get the ice off with out using a d9cat. These people are starting to drive me crazy. I can't even plow the road with my truck if it snows. I'll get stuck in the ruts. Any ideas???
> Thanks
> John


Fire Them


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

TerrForms;671368 said:


> I plow this subdivison gravel road 1/2 mile long by 26ft. wide. In trying to save money, they only want it plowed with 3" trigger. This last week we had 3 days of snow of about 1-2 inches. Total accumulation about 3-4inches. Then it rains for the entire day and we have slush. Of course they don't want it plowed off because it will melt. (sure it will,it's going to be 15 at night) Now today, wednesday they call because they have 4-5inch ruts in the road soild ice. I tell them I have to put down salt to get to the base to use my front loader to pry the ice off. Oh we don't want to spend the money for salt! I can't think of any other way to get the ice off with out using a d9cat. These people are starting to drive me crazy. I can't even plow the road with my truck if it snows. I'll get stuck in the ruts. Any ideas???
> Thanks
> John


Sounds like your gonna have to tell them its salt or no service. It's always your final choice if you want to deal with them anymore. I wouldn't want to drive in those ruts.


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

Don't walk away from this contract. . .

_*RUN*_


----------



## Get Plowed AK (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah they are driving your ability to deliver good service into the ground. I had a similar contract earlier this season. Dropped them. 
I was plowin slush a few weeks ago. It's nasty and dirty but its gotta be done. Then sanding for ice control this past week. No salt up here. We like our cars. Ha...


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

you have to plow the crap off its just the way it is yea itll be ugly at first but you need the base to freeze solid that why you plow it off snow insulates .


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

fire 'em
Who needs it?

Can't be that lucrative esp with all the pain involved.
Let some other sucker get stuck with 5" ruts all winter.

"i'm sorry but due to your decision not to have it plowed and now not to have it salted and removed, this property will be impossible for me to service properly this year."

And then send them to your biggest enemy. :salute:


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

Jay brown;671381 said:


> if it were me i would stick to hard surface jobs that have a "jaybrown" trigger....(they get plowed when they need plowed)


same here only a :"Lou Hale" trigger. I decide when and how often people get plowed 
Our weather around here is just to vaired and unpredictable to do a strict 3" trigger or up to 6" is one price blah blah. I have seen 3" of slush that plowed harder then 16" of powder

Welcome to winter in Southern New England


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

All my contracts are a two inch trigger for plowing and salting if it is a dusting. It states in the contract that all work is done at contractors discretion. So if one lot has 3 inches and some other lot has 1.5 inches and salt is not going to work then I plow. I have full control and that is the way it should be. They dont think of later that night when the temp is going to drop and turn that inch of snow that has been driven over into a sheet of ice and it is going to take double the salt application to melt it off. I mean I charge them more, but we are the professionals that do this. I love when people tell you how to do your job.


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

. . .and this thread is pretty well the reason I like contract plowing. Officially our trigger is 2 inches/5 cm's but if it is just under that and I know it will be a mess we're on it. The work won't cost them any more, that's our problem, built into the cost. On the other hand if it is 6 cm and the temp and sun are going to melt it out quickly we'll hold off. If they have an issue with their site we'll clear it if they call for it. They pay at fixed price per month _weather_ or not and we take care of the lots.


----------



## TerrForms (Dec 9, 2005)

*Taking care of it (Finely)*

Thanks for all your replies! 
I told them I can no longer plow this road because of there decision not to plow and salt at my discretion!( Now with 4-5inch ruts) They now realize what a mess this has become.I'm bringing in a cat bulldozer on monday to scrape the road to the base. They didn't even flinch about the price. Loosing the ability to drive on the road has convinced them. What a price to pay for being so cheap! 
Again, thanks for all the replies!
John


----------



## big pusher (Sep 9, 2008)

Burkartsplow;671606 said:


> All my contracts are a two inch trigger for plowing and salting if it is a dusting. It states in the contract that all work is done at contractors discretion. So if one lot has 3 inches and some other lot has 1.5 inches and salt is not going to work then I plow. I have full control and that is the way it should be. They dont think of later that night when the temp is going to drop and turn that inch of snow that has been driven over into a sheet of ice and it is going to take double the salt application to melt it off. I mean I charge them more, but we are the professionals that do this. I love when people tell you how to do your job.


Well said. We are the professionals and as such we should make all the decisions concerning when snow and ice is removed.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Good for you. Just like anything, being cheap now will cost you more later.


----------



## MAR4CARS (Oct 6, 2005)

Tell em to go screw .. how can you deliver quality services with them imposing stupid restrictions ? I'm sure if someone falls on the ice and you don't have yourself covered in the contract their lawyer will be calling you.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

TerrForms;671368 said:


> I plow this subdivison gravel road 1/2 mile long by 26ft. wide. In trying to save money, they only want it plowed with 3" trigger. This last week we had 3 days of snow of about 1-2 inches. Total accumulation about 3-4inches. Then it rains for the entire day and we have slush. Of course they don't want it plowed off because it will melt. (sure it will,it's going to be 15 at night) Now today, wednesday they call because they have 4-5inch ruts in the road soild ice. I tell them I have to put down salt to get to the base to use my front loader to pry the ice off. Oh we don't want to spend the money for salt! I can't think of any other way to get the ice off with out using a d9cat. These people are starting to drive me crazy. I can't even plow the road with my truck if it snows. I'll get stuck in the ruts. Any ideas???
> ThanksJohn


You must not have trucks with belly blades. They work well on f**ked up gravel roads, nice down pressure to eliminate major ice and ruts, not to mention alot of salt on board.


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

Salt isn't super effective on non-paved/cement surfaces. Salt works by melting some of the snow/ice to form a brine on an impervious surface then continues to melt the snow & ice. Gravel just lets the brine soak into the ground. Salt on gravel can work but you need to apply at least double the application rate you use on pavement. Even then sometimes you just end up with speckled ice. There is also very little residual effect from the salt in a short time after application.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

adksnowo;674152 said:


> Salt isn't super effective on non-paved/cement surfaces. Salt works by melting some of the snow/ice to form a brine on an impervious surface then continues to melt the snow & ice. Gravel just lets the brine soak into the ground. Salt on gravel can work but you need to apply at least double the application rate you use on pavement. Even then sometimes you just end up with speckled ice. There is also very little residual effect from the salt in a short time after application.


Ditto

Going forward I would just keep it well plowed and spread limestone chips when necessary


----------

